
Intercom IPs blacklisted by Spamhaus - xup
https://status.intercom.com
======
massaman_yams
Every email service provider has to deal with this from time to time, but
well-designed email operations and infrastructure should generally limit the
impact to a small subset of customers - usually, especially with a known high-
volume sender, Spamhaus will list as narrow of a range as possible to prevent
false positives.

The fact that this applies so broadly implies that Intercom may need to
rethink some of the details of their email operations, and/or beef up their
anti-spam enforcement efforts.

As an aside, it appears Intercom uses Mailgun with dedicated IPs, judging from
recent samples.

~~~
rjzzleep
My personal mail server kept getting IP blacklisted, but only on Microsoft
Outlook. I kept submitting it as non spam, they kept accepting and then couple
days later it was back on. No mail relay, no unwanted traffic, nothing.

They seem to have some weird way of blacklisting whole IP ranges. In the end
what helped was moving the machines at hetzner to more expensive ones, which
put them in different IP ranges.

Even before the age of Mailgun I remember outlook being a problem at a startup
I worked at. There's also dnswl, but dnswl doesn't help for low volume
senders.

------
Artemis2
I’ve received spam from Intercom many times. They have always responded
swiftly when forwarding the messages to abuse@. No spam at all would be
better.

------
ismiseted
Rightly so. Intercom are, in my experience, a facilitator of spam, dressing
themselves up as some sort of communication revolution. I've had their IPs
blacklisted on my own mx for two years or more.

------
tinus_hn
You’ll never guess why!

~~~
tmikaeld
They send so much "follow-up" e-mails from chats that it's basically
indistinguishable from real spam?

------
netpenthe
this is causing us terrible inconvenience .. has been going on for months :/

